# Concentrate from different vendors



## xstrid3rx (21/12/16)

Hi all

So long story short my usual diy vender closed for December so I had to source my goods from another place same band same flavours making the same recipe but very very different taste after mixing with the new venders goods any one else experienced this currently not very happy as everything taste bad and not at all like it was from my usual vender . Any one else experienced this ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Have you discussed this with the new vendor you just bought from @xstrid3rx ?


----------



## xstrid3rx (21/12/16)

Silver said:


> Have you discussed this with the new vendor you just bought from @xstrid3rx ?


I have not ... Was wondering if it was only me that has experienced this ... If not then I know it's not me but if it's only me then I know the fault is with myself somewhere lol so hopefully someone has some input about this lol


----------



## Andre (21/12/16)

Has not happened to me. I buy mostly from 2 of our vendors.


----------



## xstrid3rx (21/12/16)

Andre said:


> Has not happened to me. I buy mostly from 2 of our vendors.


Thanks will mix up another bottle and if I still have an issue with the taste will try bring it up with the new vendor but will most likely keep to my usual . Another thing I noticed was with my usual there was always .5 or even 1ml extra in the 10 ml bottles with the new one it's the opposite .5 and had a .9 ml less .


----------



## Viper_SA (21/12/16)

E erything I have gotten from different vendors so far seem exactly the same. Switched from Valleyvapour to Blckvapour with no issues, and some flavors I get from Alldayvapes. Same brand of nic sold by all tbree, and no discernable difference in PG/VG for me.


----------



## Strontium (21/12/16)

I have bought from The Flavour mill, Black Vapor, Valley and All Day Vapes and have only had good experiences. For the most part they over fill as well.


----------



## xstrid3rx (21/12/16)

Thanks guys one of the mentioned is my usual and have never had any problems. the new how ever has not been mentioned and will keep it that way unless some one asks . But thanks for the input . I'll just stick to my usual in the future


----------



## RichJB (21/12/16)

I have bought from the vendors mentioned and two other forum supporting vendors as well, no problems ever for me.


----------



## Soutie (21/12/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> Thanks guys one of the mentioned is my usual and have never had any problems. the new how ever has not been mentioned and will keep it that way unless some one asks . But thanks for the input . I'll just stick to my usual in the future



I think I know who you are referring to. I have bought from one vendor (not mentioned in this thread) and the concentrates seemed a lot less potent, the flavour profiles were just wrong. I'm not going to slander anyone as I don't have any proof, but needless to say that I won't be buying from that particular place agin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (22/12/16)

I've got a concentrate ordered from different vendors within a very narrow time frame. Didn't check my orders between the 2 vendors. The concentrate is definitely a different colour, but haven't had chance to test either yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (22/12/16)

I really hope that some vendors are not trying to take short cuts on our diy supplies that would be seriously uncool . But I guess stick to what hasn't failed you .


----------



## PSySpin (22/12/16)

I buy from 3 different vendors and no difference between them. 

This is a serious problem if the vendor is messing around with the concentrates, who knows what they are realy selling you and it also could be dangerous to your health as well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (22/12/16)

This could spoil a beginner diyer's journey immensely. Imagine making only crap juice and giving up, while you are actually supposed to get great results with the right stuff

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Trimerion (22/12/16)

maybe an experienced diy'er can weigh in on this? maybe check the concentrates from suspect vendors and confirm if they are being tampered with, and how?


----------



## xstrid3rx (22/12/16)

Maybe we reading 2 much into this I have no way at this point to prove anything was just trying to find out if any one else has experienced this it was just a thought on tampering. There currently seems no evidence of anything wrong as per all replies and PM,s so don't stress to much another possibility is it could just be the VG I got and not the concentrate I have no resources at the moment to test further but just stick to who you know and trust and I doubt you will have any issues thanks everyone for their input .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Perhaps check with the vendor on the age of the concentrates? I have found that some of my concentrates when left for a few months, does have a change in flavor, some with decreased amount of flavor (sugar cookie as an example) and some changing completely (dulce as an example)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

Yes, particularly if a vendor gets in a big batch of a concentrate that doesn't sell well, it could have aged quite a bit by the time you buy it. Also be aware that batches can be inconsistent. It is well known that TFA PB, for example, differs markedly (strength) from batch to batch. Even Wayne has found that and he is mates and business partners with the vendor who supplies him. So it's not like they're going to give him bad or aged stock. HIC has also received some aged and nasty concentrates.

This age thing does bother me a bit. I have concentrates like FA Cardamom and Anise which are used rarely, and even then in low concentrations. So those bottles will last for ages. Whether the concentrates will last is another matter. Maybe I should just sub Cardamom for Cap SC1 and Anise for VC1 in all Wayne's recipes. It would certainly put a new spin on those juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (22/12/16)

Just as a side note and something to keep in mind, concentrate colour can differ from batch to batch (Eg: Inawera biscuit is sometimes brown and other times it is clear with a yellowish tinge to it). This is attributed to the time of the year the raw materials were purchased to manufacture the concentrate and I know some people do get alarmed by this but keep in mind this doesn't change the taste of the flavour. If you unsure, just do a smell or tip of the tongue test.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## xstrid3rx (27/1/17)

Hi all sorry to revive my old thread.

I just wanted to update you all that i made it through a whole month of vaping nasty almost flavorless liquid (NEVER AGAIN ) so being a new month and getting paid again (im sure many have felt the struggle) i brought from my original supplier again and BAM!!!!!! everything is as it should be exactly how i remember it nothing off or wrong about it flavor is great!!!.

i used some of the left over vg and pg from the suspect vendor and seems good so the only conclusion i can come to is i got a very bad batch of concentrate although the odds of 3 different recipes and over 10 diff concentrate all tasting nothing like it should can it really be bad batches ???

well thats it guys everything is as it should be hope that no one else every has to go through that it was horrible lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Effjh (28/1/17)

xstrid3rx said:


> Hi all sorry to revive my old thread.
> 
> I just wanted to update you all that i made it through a whole month of vaping nasty almost flavorless liquid (NEVER AGAIN ) so being a new month and getting paid again (im sure many have felt the struggle) i brought from my original supplier again and BAM!!!!!! everything is as it should be exactly how i remember it nothing off or wrong about it flavor is great!!!.
> 
> ...



Normally not too fond of name and shame, but if it will help others avoid the same fate. I reckon you should share which vendor your dud concentrates were from. They might even be unaware and it could be due to a bad batch from their supplier, but it is important for consumers to be able to make informed purchases, no one wants to waste money on duds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (28/1/17)

xstrid3rx said:


> Hi all sorry to revive my old thread.
> 
> I just wanted to update you all that i made it through a whole month of vaping nasty almost flavorless liquid (NEVER AGAIN ) so being a new month and getting paid again (im sure many have felt the struggle) i brought from my original supplier again and BAM!!!!!! everything is as it should be exactly how i remember it nothing off or wrong about it flavor is great!!!.
> 
> ...


I feel you man, I tried some Canolli juice on the recommendation by a usually trusted reviewer .The co.sells 1000mg.bottles at a very reasonable price but luckily they do 30mg.samplers of which I got.The juice wasn't terrible just lacking in flavor. Like many vapers on a budget we look for that lucky find,but it's true you usually get what you pay for. I 've come to the conclusion that with juice especially quality costs more.And that's not to say good deals can't be found but I 'll stick to a sure thing juice wise.Taste being especially subjective.imo


----------



## Polar (28/1/17)

Agreed, constructive criticism is a good thing.

You might also want to enlighten us around the flavours or recipes, Is there a common denominator?

I purchased from 3 different vendors in December/Jan and some of the flavour are still unopened. and I sure would like to know and could even test and might agree/disagree that there's something off.


----------



## xstrid3rx (28/1/17)

Morning guys sorry I will not publicly name and shame but your more than welcome to pm me and I will tell you .

The recipe where dragons blood and looper the other my own they all of a very dominant flavour and each it was not tasting right strawberry being common in all 3 so it is possible that it could of been that but as I said each recipe has 1 very dominant flavour that just don't taste right

Reactions: Like 1


----------

